# Forum Update



## smesyna

We are pleased to announce that we are making a switch to Vbulletin. We are still testing it out and getting it ready, but the "new" forum will be ready soon. We will have better protection against spam, and more tools to make this a better experience for everyone. There will also be more features for you, so when the switch is made, be sure to go into your preferences.

Edited for typos.


----------



## lilspaz68

Wheeeee!!!! *dances around*


----------



## Bananana

**raises the roof and gets down with bad self** 

I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## smesyna

Hehe, yes, I am very excited as well! I like what I see and can't wait for it to be ready.


----------



## Ramen

Haha, yay! I can't wait!
*has to let it out, sorry*
YAAAAAY Vbulletin!


----------



## jadeangel

My girls can't wait to see the new digs xD


----------

